
Solving the Mystery of Antarctica’s Blood Falls - matco11
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/7xq7ba/scientists-finally-solved-the-mystery-of-antarcticas-blood-falls
======
nimbius
Red is such an alarming color. Im an automotive mechanic, and this reminds me
of a shop I once worked in. We were performing a transmission flush and a tank
inside the machine ruptured, causing a huge mess. We dragged it out to the
back of the shop near the dumpsters as it was just taking up space until a
tech could service it.

The next day we arrived at work to find 6 police officers and a rescue dog
team marching around our shop floor looking for a reported murder victim. We
sadly gestured to our BG-5 fluid exchanger.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Red is only alarming because people associate it with blood. People who've
never seen ATF sometimes confuse it for blood. I'm surprised none of the cops
figured out it wasn't blood when it didn't congeal.

~~~
roneythomas6
Also blood has very distinct smell.

~~~
jonhendry18
Also in this case it was right outside an auto shop

------
philipov
Autoplaying full size video on mobile? Instantly left the site. Want traffic?
Don't try to crash my browser.

